# pessaries



## rosie71 (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi, I just wondered if I'm putting the pessery up high enough? Sorry TMI, I think I'm putting it in quite high, I push up then back, then when I take my finger out, it seems to have gone in as far as just past my first knuckle, if that makes sense.


----------



## Laura301078 (Feb 6, 2015)

I got an applicator with my pessaries, did you not get any?


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2015)

If you lie down for 10 mins or so it should help the absorbtion, that's what my clinic told me. At nighttime it shouldn't matter how far in they are, as you're not walking about. This time I've got the applicators, you might be able to ask for them, but they take getting used to as well! All the best


----------



## Linette (Feb 17, 2015)

I didn't get applicator with mine,I just try to get it as far as possible and lie down for at least half hour . Are you back door or front ❓


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I have started my progesterone pessaries yesterday. My consultant told me to use the 'front door' so to speak  


I'm a University student and the 2pm dose im going to have to use back door as I won't have the time to lay down or have all the leakage while in Uni. 


I'm on 3 x pessaries a day and a gestone injection


Xxx


----------



## Laura301078 (Feb 6, 2015)

I'm front door for all 3 I wasn't given any option of which door to use


----------



## sarahr2bc (Jun 20, 2014)

I was told to aim for 1-2  inches, I'm back door with no applicator - oh the glamour!!   I was told it only takes 20-30mins to absorb the progesterone so as long as you don't go for a number 2 you'll be fine xx


----------



## Loudxx84 (Mar 4, 2012)

My clinic said either front or back said back is less messy so opted for that. Had no problems  xxx


----------

